# Which pellet grill I should buy? Traeger, Camp Chef or Req Teq?



## richgibson (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi! I'm planning to buy the best pellet grill. I need your thoughts on either of these 3 pellet grills or any other ones if you want to recommend them? I would like to buy at Amazon if possible for easy return if the grill has a problem.

1. Traeger pro 780
2. Camp Chef Woodwind 24"
3. Rec Teq RT 700


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 14, 2022)

Which model of Camp Chef and RT do you currently have? 

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2022)

In my opinion,  not the traeger,  have read too many posts of issues with them. Know several that really like their camp chef pellet grill. Probably even more that love their rec tec and the customer service. I bought a Green Mountain pellet smoker this year and love it! 
But when I was looking the best advice I got was not to buy from big box stores...which would include Amazon. Find a dealer close to you and buy from them. That way if you have issues you can deal with someone local. I have 3 GMG dealers within 30 miles...was a big part of my decision. 

Ryan


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jul 15, 2022)

I have a recteq 590. Had no issues to date even with brisket cooks


----------



## schlotz (Jul 15, 2022)

If those three brands are the only ones to choose from, I would definitely choose the Rec Teq.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 15, 2022)

out of that, Rec-Tec all the way.


----------



## DougE (Jul 15, 2022)

If I remember correctly from a recent thread, Traeger does not sell replacement parts such as controllers, augers/auger assemblies, you know, the stuff that might break right after the warranty goes out, so that's a no go for me. I've had my Camp Chef SG24 WIFI for a little over a year, and it's been flawless. Rec-Tec was my other choice, but I worked up a better deal on the CC.


----------



## rileybowler (Jul 15, 2022)

If you compare price to what you are getting, I would have to say go with the Camp Chef, they are very reliable, and the customer service is great. I have owned the DLX24 Pro for probably 6 or 7 years and the only thing that I have had to replace is a knob that cracked and a temp probe that was very easy to do and this unit sets out side all year.


----------



## DougE (Jul 15, 2022)

rileybowler said:


> the only thing that I have had to replace is a knob that cracked and a temp probe


One thing I learned about the CC probes is be very careful sliding them back out of the probe port. Evidently I wasn't careful enough because I have one the controller will no longer detect unless you wiggle the wire around where it goes into the probe. I suspect that I did it when pulling the hot probe back through the port by the wire. I'm very careful to make sure it doesn't hang on anything coming back out now.


----------



## Big Grouch (Jul 15, 2022)

richgibson said:


> Hi! I'm planning to buy the best pellet grill. I need your thoughts on either of these 3 pellet grills or any other ones if you want to recommend them? I would like to buy at Amazon if possible for easy return if the grill has a problem.
> 
> 1. Traeger pro 780
> 2. Camp Chef Woodwind 24"
> 3. Rec Teq RT 700


I have a Camp Chef Woodwind PG36, so just a larger version of the. I bought it because pork butts fit the upper grates, I don't think the Traeger has as much room. After a year I like it a lot. They seem to have solved the connectivity issues with the wifi controller.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 15, 2022)

RT 1250 here.....6 year warranty on the 700. I’m very satisfied with the performance of RT!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2022)

Just bought a RT 1250 a couple of months ago, and love it. Still learning it, but so far it has been flawless.
Al


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 16, 2022)

I recently bought a Traeger Pro 34 have done 6 low and slow cooks on it using 3 different brands of pellets. No problems yet.


----------



## rileybowler (Jul 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> One thing I learned about the CC probes is be very careful sliding them back out of the probe port. Evidently I wasn't careful enough because I have one the controller will no longer detect unless you wiggle the wire around where it goes into the probe. I suspect that I did it when pulling the hot probe back through the port by the wire. I'm very careful to make sure it doesn't hang on anything coming back out now.


I was talking about the probe that measures the temp inside the smoker, sorry if I didn't make that clear enough


----------



## Big Grouch (Jul 16, 2022)

Those probes juuuussssttt fit through the port. When I use a Smoke probe for a temp alarm there's only one way to manipulate the CC and Smoke probes through the port.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 16, 2022)

Rec Teq for sure!  it will roast the others.


----------



## hammer77 (Jul 16, 2022)

I don't have any experience with any of the three, if I was you I would go Rec Teq!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 16, 2022)

hammer77 said:


> I don't have any experience with any of the three, if I was you I would go Rec Teq!


Ive had mine about 4 years.  works like new everytime!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 16, 2022)

I don't own neither of those you have listed ... but if I had to decide to buy one and based on multiple opinions on this forum I would definitely go with Rec Teq RT 700.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 16, 2022)

If I was going to buy a pellet pooper I'd sure as heck get a RecTec after hearing all the kudos from owners on this form. That being said, I'm still not buying a PP, happy with my Webers. RAY


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 16, 2022)

Re the Rec Teq 700 … they have put the higher speed auger on the 590 and 1250, and intend but have not yet done so on the 700. So the former can get to 700*F but the 700 will ‘only’ reach 500*F  (all from their published info, owners here can confirm or correct)


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 16, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> If I was going to buy a pellet pooper I'd sure as heck get a RecTec after hearing all the kudos from owners on this form. That being said, I'm still not buying a PP, happy with my Webers. RAY


Amen, Brother, I did get a pellet, and am having fun with it. There are definitely some perks, but I  got my trusty 22 inch Weber Kettle with the vortex, slow n sear, and new Santa Maria sitting right next to me. They do it all, and put out just as good or better BBQ/food than anything out there.


----------



## runway1 (Jul 16, 2022)

Honestly, from those choices...for me.... it's a no brainer- Rectec. I've had my Stampede for almost 3 years and it's exceeded my expectations.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 17, 2022)

I do some research before I make a purchase, and probably went with Traeger because of the  original name brand, and aesthetics. I like to sit back enjoy a few cocktails, and look at it. IMO the other brands just look chintzy to me. I’m  pretty sure they are all excellent grills if you keep up on CARE/MAINTENANCE after the cook. Which is very important. Just finished an overnight cook, I think my 7th long cook, have done a whole Brisket, pork butt twice, ribs twice, a pork belly, and a Chuck roast. All 6 to 12 hour cooks. After every cook I have emptied remaining pellets with Traegers handy pellet release, put in shut down mode which empties and burns remaining pellets in auger, cleaned grates, shop vac’d ash and cover with a good water proof cover. I will continue to do so to prevent any issues in future cooks.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 17, 2022)

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> After every cook I have emptied remaining pellets with Traegers handy pellet release, put in shut down mode which empties and burns remaining pellets in auger, cleaned grates, shop vac’d ash and cover with a good water proof cover.


WOW thats a lot of maintenance to do after every cook...to much for me.  I have left pellets in my rec teq all winter and never had an issue - in fact I have never emptied the hopper.  Its gotten pretty low from use and then refilled.  I vac the fire pot and refoil the drip tray every few cooks...like every 3-5 depending on how long the cooks were.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 17, 2022)

sandyut said:


> WOW thats a lot of maintenance to do after every cook...to much for me.  I have left pellets in my rec teq all winter and never had an issue - in fact I have never emptied the hopper.  Its gotten pretty low from use and then refilled.  I vac the fire pot and refoil the drip tray every few cooks...like every 3-5 depending on how long the cooks were.


I’m sure I could get away with that too, but I’m a little anal, and it really isn’t too much for me. I’d rather be safe than sorry, and NEVER have to deal with the HASSLE of customer service, or warranties. I want my equipment looking and working as close to new as possible everytime use it. No matter what brand I buy. They last a lifetime that way.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 17, 2022)

sandyut said:


> WOW thats a lot of maintenance to do after every cook...to much for me.  I have left pellets in my rec teq all winter and never had an issue - in fact I have never emptied the hopper.  Its gotten pretty low from use and then refilled.  I vac the fire pot and refoil the drip tray every few cooks...like every 3-5 depending on how long the cooks





CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> I’m sure I could get away with that too, but I’m a little anal, and it really isn’t too much for me. I’d rather be safe than sorry, and NEVER have to deal with the HASSLE of customer service, or warranties. I want my equipment looking and working as close to new as possible everytime use it. No matter what brand I buy. They last a lifetime that way.


Takes me 30 seconds to open the trap door and empty remaining pellets back into bucket, and 10 minutes to to empty auger and burn remaining pellets in shutdown mode. I’m not sure if other brands offer those features or not.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 17, 2022)

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> Takes me 30 seconds to open the trap door and empty remaining pellets back into bucket, and 10 minutes to to empty auger and burn remaining pellets in shutdown mode. I’m not sure if other brands offer those features or not.


Looks like Rec Teq has a better warranty, after looking at rest of comparison it’s probably necessary.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 17, 2022)

richgibson said:


> I own old and small versions, I want to upgrade them.


Which model worked the best for you ?
Do you have a favorite of the 2 that you currently have ? I would think that would make your decision much easier.

Keith


----------



## Coreymacc (Jul 17, 2022)

My vote is for the Camp Chef. Ive had my 36inch Lux for 5 years and it never misses a beat. I even use it in the winter(shouldn't but can't help it) Im from Alberta and it will start at almost minus 20c. I really don't clean it as much as i should either and it keeps going. Definitely built solid. Not a stitch of rust anywhere. I have never once left it uncovered, im sure that goes a long way to its reliability. 

Corey


----------



## tbern (Jul 17, 2022)

Coreymacc said:


> My vote is for the Camp Chef. Ive had my 36inch Lux for 5 years and it never misses a beat. I even use it in the winter(shouldn't but can't help it) Im from Alberta and it will start at almost minus 20c. I really don't clean it as much as i should either and it keeps going. Definitely built solid. Not a stitch of rust anywhere. I have never once left it uncovered, im sure that goes a long way to its reliability.
> 
> Corey


Corey,  when you use your grill in the winter, do you have a "blanket" to cover the grill to help hold in the heat?


----------



## Coreymacc (Jul 17, 2022)

tbern said:


> Corey,  when you use your grill in the winter, do you have a "blanket" to cover the grill to help hold in the heat?


Ya. I bought the top blanket when i bought the grill. Im supposed to take that off in the summer but it stays on year round also. Looks as good as new, except for a nice smoked brown hue. If i want 350 in the winter, i just set the temp to 500 and it holds pretty close to what i need. Takes about 45 min to get there but it gets there eventually.

Corey


----------



## tbern (Jul 17, 2022)

thanks for the info, was reading that the magnets that camp chef uses in the blanket can only take about 350 degrees, over that temp they will lose their power


----------



## sandyut (Jul 17, 2022)

tbern said:


> Corey, when you use your grill in the winter, do you have a "blanket" to cover the grill to help hold in the heat?


Im not Cory, but I run my Rec Teq all winter in SLC.  I think most people with pellet grill run them in the cold and snow.  Rec Teq used to sell a cold weather cover that was fitted.  I have one and it works great. They stopped selling them because they said it wasn't really needed.  the Rec Teq will reach and hold temp in any weather, but when its around freezing or lower it will use more pellets to do so.

Many people use welding blankets for the same purpose because they wont burn.


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

tbern said:


> Corey,  when you use your grill in the winter, do you have a "blanket" to cover the grill to help hold in the heat?


I use a Harbor Freight welding blanket on my Camp Chef in winter. Does the same thing the custom cover does at a way cheaper price. Also, don't forget to close the stack gap down to 1/2 inch in the cold weather.


----------



## tbern (Jul 17, 2022)

DougE said:


> I use a Harbor Freight welding blanket on my Camp Chef in winter. Does the same thing the custom cover does at a way cheaper price. Also, don't forget to close the stack gap down to 1/2 inch in the cold weather.


Doug,      what gap do you run your stack  during the warmer months?


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

tbern said:


> Doug,      what gap do you run your stack  during the warmer months?


1 1/2 inches. The manual calls for a 1 1/2 inch gap in warm weather and 1/2 inch in cold.


----------



## tbern (Jul 17, 2022)

thanks , will have to recheck mine, think it's only a little over a inch


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

tbern said:


> thanks , will have to recheck mine, think it's only a little over a inch


You're welcome. I'm sure it's fine so long as it's close.


----------



## Coreymacc (Jul 17, 2022)

DougE said:


> I use a Harbor Freight welding blanket on my Camp Chef in winter. Does the same thing the custom cover does at a way cheaper price. Also, don't forget to close the stack gap down to 1/2 inch in the cold weather.


The place i bought the grill from threw in the winter cover for no extra cost but a welding blanket would do the trick also.  Im not sure what campchef uses as an insulation in their blankets but mine weighs a ton. 

Corey


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

Coreymacc said:


> The place i bought the grill from threw in the winter cover for no extra cost but a welding blanket would do the trick also.  Im not sure what campchef uses as an insulation in their blankets but mine weighs a ton.
> 
> Corey


Far as I recall, it's a fiberglass cover. same stuff welding blankets are made from.

The welding blankets are pretty heavy too.








Yeah, it's a little dirty, so I may spring for a new one this fall. It's seen a lot of cooks. To open the grill, I just grab the edges near the top of the lid and fold it up on top.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 18, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Im not Cory, but I run my Rec Teq all winter in SLC.  I think most people with pellet grill run them in the cold and snow.  Rec Teq used to sell a cold weather cover that was fitted.  I have one and it works great. They stopped selling them because they said it wasn't really needed.  the Rec Teq will reach and hold temp in any weather, but when its around freezing or lower it will use more pellets to do so.
> 
> Many people use welding blankets for the same purpose because they wont burn.


I also run my RT 1250 in the winter, ran it at -7 deg this past winter with 20-25 mph wind....No problem and didn't need a blanket.  FYI the 1250 will go up to 700 ish deg.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 18, 2022)

Michigan ranked 3rd for worst winters in US, I’m hoping this Traeger will pull through. I like to smoke meat year round. I’m hoping it will.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 18, 2022)

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> Michigan ranked 3rd for worst winters in US, I’m hoping this Traeger will pull through. I like to smoke meat year round. I’m hoping it will.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 18, 2022)

Another happy Camp Chef  SG24 owner here.  I really enjoy the features.  The pellet dump is great if you want to change to, or try a different pellet and the firepot dump saves a lot of cleanup.  It cooks great too.  I bought the SG for it's price instead of the WoodWind.  You loose two temp probes but I've never missed them.


----------



## DougE (Jul 18, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> I bought the SG for it's price instead of the WoodWind. You loose two temp probes but I've never missed them.


Same here. An inkbird 4 probe therm is way cheaper than the extra dough the Woodwind goes for.


----------



## Curtis Claymont (Jul 20, 2022)

Love my Camp Chef.  It's an older one (original Woodwind series) and I'd love some of the new features, but it ain't broke and cranks out some great work, so no need to make a change now.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 20, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Which model worked the best for you ?
> Do you have a favorite of the 2 that you currently have ? I would think that would make your decision much easier.
> 
> 
> Keith


Asking again of the OP.

Keith


----------



## Robbie71 (Sep 1, 2022)

richgibson said:


> Hi! I'm planning to buy the best pellet grill. I need your thoughts on either of these 3 pellet grills or any other ones if you want to recommend them? I would like to buy at Amazon if possible for easy return if the grill has a problem.
> 
> 1. Traeger pro 780
> 2. Camp Chef Woodwind 24"
> 3. Rec Teq RT 700


I just bought a Lone Star Pellet grill but I live in Houston so I went to the factory in Conroe (just north of Houston) so I could see how they are made. I used to own a Memphis builtin but I sold it when I sold my house and would have bought another one but they are now made in China and I wanted to get something made in the USA. I have looked at a lot of pellet grills and the Lone Star is better built that almost anything I looked at. It is all welded together and the only assembly required is bolting on the smoke stack. I think it really deserves a look. The only negative is that there is a 4-5 month wait for delivery.


----------



## rileybowler (Sep 1, 2022)

Personally I think that Req Tec is way over priced and they have had problems since reorganizing and for the money and features as well as reliability I think that Camp Chef is your best bet and they do have great service. I am sure there will be an abundance of opinions on which is the best. I can say that I have had a Camp Chef for 6 years with no problems and I did purchase the Rec Tec Bullseye and the temp spikes are terrible. Good luck on the choice that you make a have a blessed day.


richgibson said:


> Hi! I'm planning to buy the best pellet grill. I need your thoughts on either of these 3 pellet grills or any other ones if you want to recommend them? I would like to buy at Amazon if possible for easy return if the grill has a problem.
> 
> 1. Traeger pro 780
> 2. Camp Chef Woodwind 24"
> 3. Rec Teq RT 700


thing that Rec Teq is way over priced and I think they have had problems since being reorganized


richgibson said:


> Hi! I'm planning to buy the best pellet grill. I need your thoughts on either of these 3 pellet grills or any other ones if you want to recommend them? I would like to buy at Amazon if possible for easy return if the grill has a problem.
> 
> 1. Traeger pro 780
> 2. Camp Chef Woodwind 24"
> 3. Rec Teq RT 700


----------



## runway1 (Sep 4, 2022)

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> Looks like Rec Teq has a better warranty, after looking at rest of comparison it’s probably necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Better warranty
2. Made in USA
3. Heavier gage, better materials, beefier construction
4. PID controller (mine holds dead nuts temp.  Traegers are all over ±30°)
5. Call for info...an American answers the phone and doesn't transfer you anywhere.  No buttons - a friendly human
6. I'm not affiliated in any way.  I'm a 3yr owner in socal

NOTE: An opinion is an opinion.  All valid and we all have them.  I usually don't express mine on forums unless it's clear cut home run and I want to lend folks what I've learned.  I smoke OFTEN here in HB, CA.  This 3 yr old Recteq looks like it's 3 months old.  My buddy's 3 yr old Traeger looks like .....you wouldn't want food from it.


----------



## LoydB (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve been doing this research as well, but am going with Lone Star. 100% USA.


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 8, 2022)

Ignore the RecTec/RecTeq fanboys. They cannot evaluate competing cookers accurately. The only response you'll get is to buy what they bought. Totally unobjective. MAK and Cookshack are better hands down, but they wouldn't know that. 

That said, Traeger is just a brand now, owned by an investor, the Traegers now work for Pit Boss. 

Camp Chef is still family owned and they're trying to stay competitive. 

If you can afford a Traeger look at MAK and Cookshack. Yoder and Camp Chef are also quality. RecTeq is just a marketing machine with unpaid brand evangelists. The brand worship is extremely weird.


----------



## runway1 (Oct 8, 2022)

JWFokker said:


> Ignore the RecTec/RecTeq fanboys. They cannot evaluate competing cookers accurately. The only response you'll get is to buy what they bought. Totally unobjective. MAK and Cookshack are better hands down, but they wouldn't know that.
> 
> That said, Traeger is just a brand now, owned by an investor, the Traegers now work for Pit Boss.
> 
> ...


Wow.  Thanks for those wild-ass assumptions and poor comparisons, little Fokker.

I've cooked on Traegers and Camp Chefs...I like the CCs, but I felt the RT was clearly better and all American made.  But I guess I wouldn't know.  MAK ($3200 for RT-700 equiv.) and Yoders ($2139 for equiv) are fantastic and excellent - but clearly a HUGE step up in $$$.  

I guess Mr. Fokker isn't understanding a Ferrari isn't a Mazda, but I might be a fanboy, or brand evangelist, I guess.


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 8, 2022)

You definitely are. RecTeq doesn't do anything different than Camp Chef or Grilla.

And they're assembled in the US. Not made here.

You're clearly a RecTeq brand nut or you wouldn't be so offended when I mention the brand evangelist phenomenon. Don't feel bad. There's a brand cult on the other bbq forum too. Just not your brand. 

Comparing RecTeq to Mazda is accurate though. Pit Boss is Honda.


----------



## DougE (Oct 8, 2022)

Yeah, I see this ending well ................

I chose Camp Chef over the other offerings at my price point, but I don't disparage anyone who made a different choice. Camp Chef, Rec Tec, Weber, and Pit boss all make decent grills for what I was willing to spend and it all came down to what features each offered at my price point.


----------



## Ishi (Oct 8, 2022)

Of the three listed I wouldn’t own any of them!! Talk about a bummer list and Recjunk would be last on that list due.


----------



## Robbie71 (Oct 8, 2022)

Of the three you mentioned, all of them are made in China. I think you should at least look at some of the grills made in the USA. The two that I am most familiar with are Pits and Spitts Made in Houston Texas and Lonestar Grillz made in Conroe Texas. I have personally been in both shops where they’re made and they quality of these two grills  surpass any of the ones you’re talking about. Lonestar Grillz has a 50,000 square-foot manufacturing plant and they are so busy that they’re running 3 to 5 months delivery and people just keep buying them.


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 9, 2022)

First, you can make great food on anything (and the reverse also true). Everyone makes decisions based on their own situation and preferences. And the vast majority of folks simply offer info in good faith based on their own experiences, however broad or narrow it may be. You have to take all that for what it’s worth, without the character assassination.

So FWIW and IMO/IME … If I’d been willing to spend the significantly higher cost, I would have a MAK, Pitts & Spitts, or Yoder. (Wasn’t familiar with Lonestar at the time).
After my usual analysis overkill on several brands/models (curse of being an engineer) it came down to CC and RT based on features, cost, and perceived quality … I liked the features on the CC but the RT seemed a bit better built and went with that. Think I’d be happy with either (and probably several others).


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> Same here. An inkbird 4 probe therm is way cheaper than the extra dough the Woodwind goes for.


Inkbird is junk. I've owned two of their temp monitors. They both fell apart in less than a year. Cheap plastic held together by cheap glue.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2022)

JWFokker said:


> Inkbird is junk. I've owned two of their temp monitors. They both fell apart in less than a year. Cheap plastic held together by cheap glue.



Have you ever posted something positive? 

Chris


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Have you ever posted something positive?
> 
> Chris


Chris, I had the same thought but decided not to post it ......


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> Chris, I had the same thought but decided not to post it ......



I'm sure we're not the only ones. 

Chris


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 10, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Have you ever posted something positive?
> 
> Chris


There's A LOT of better products out there. I make many recommendations for good quality cookers and devices. Inkbird is low quality.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 10, 2022)

JWFokker said:


> There's A LOT of better products out there. I make many recommendations for good quality cookers and devices. Inkbird is low quality.


Maybe it's the way you take care of your equipment! You've made several negative comments on equipment that I have found to work and perform quite well! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Oct 10, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Maybe it's the way you take care of your equipment! You've made several negative comments on equipment that I have found to work and perform quite well!
> 
> Ryan


I mainly go by my own experience and don't take the word of some fokker on the internet.


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Maybe it's the way you take care of your equipment! You've made several negative comments on equipment that I have found to work and perform quite well!
> 
> Ryan


Nope. The plastic is thin and the glue is weak. It's just cheap junk.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 11, 2022)

JWFokker said:


> Nope. The plastic is thin and the glue is weak. It's just cheap junk.



You seem to fancy yourself as an authority on smokers of every make and type with mostly negative commentary, everyone's entitled to their own opinion I guess. Do you smoke meat? I can't find or recall a thread where you have ever posted a cook. Just wondering. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 11, 2022)

JWFokker said:


> Nope. The plastic is thin and the glue is weak. It's just cheap junk.



I'm not sure of the quality of the lesser/newer Inkbird models since I have never owned one of those. 
However, the IRF-4s is a solid performer.  Mine has passed the "drop test" several times without breaking apart or the case cracking.  
I'm thinking that's because both the sending and receiving units are held together with six screws instead of the usual post and snap tab design or sonic welding.
As for the thickness of the plastic, that is primarily dictated by the injection mold design and choice of thermoplastic rather than by Inkbird trying to cut corners.

Anyway,  I wonder which pellet grill the OP ultimately purchased?


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 11, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Anyway,  I wonder which pellet grill the OP ultimately purchased?


OP’s only post, never returned. Probably smarter than the rest of us engaged in this troll-fest.


----------



## DougE (Oct 11, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> However, the IRF-4s is a solid performer. Mine has passed the "drop test" several times without breaking apart or the case cracking.


I haven't drop tested my IRF-4S or my IHT-1P, but my Inkbird sous vide cooker passed the drop test from about 4 feet onto a concrete floor a couple months ago. Nothing broke and it still works the same as before I dropped it. I have a sirloin fixing to get soaked as soon as the water gets to temp.


----------



## DougE (Oct 11, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> OP’s only post, never returned. Probably smarter than the rest of us engaged in this troll-fest.


Say it isn't so, trolls on SMF?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> I haven't drop tested my IRF-4S or my IHT-1P, but my Inkbird sous vide cooker passed the drop test from about 4 feet onto a concrete floor a couple months ago. Nothing broke and it still works the same as before I dropped it. I have a sirloin fixing to get soaked as soon as the water gets to temp.


LOL!  Well now you know if you ever drop the IRF-4s, it will survive and work afterward. 
My receiver also passed the "toddler test" with flying colors.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 11, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> OP’s only post, never returned. Probably smarter than the rest of us engaged in this troll-fest.


That's a shame.  There was a lot of good input from actual users of the grills the OP was considering.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 12, 2022)

Yes some good info shared…… I can share that I’ve had my Recteq 1250 for 13 months and have past burning 800 lbs of pellets now so I think it’s about broke in…..I run it 3+ days a week on average and it just works!  Heats to 225 in 7 mins and 500 in 20 mins…..it is a solid smoker/roaster.  It’s not a “searer” even at 700 degrees but it does pizza very nicely!  I’ve done the best 20lb+ turkeys in my life in it so I’m sold on its performance and not because of the # of pop up adds one gets after viewing their web page…….

I ran an American made an Memphis for close to 12 years prior and burned about 7k lbs in pellets through it. I paid about double over the RT 12 years ago and given the choice again…. RT….easy decision.

I also have a GMG mini (6years, 200 lb pellets) that has been a great cooker too!!!  I’m not giving it up either……

22 lb turkey……. Firsthand results……







I have gotten lots of mileage out of my inkbirds and still use them next to my thermapens…..they work well for the price point!


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 13, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> OP’s only post, never returned. Probably smarter than the rest of us engaged in this troll-fest.


Oh no, someone disagreed with your purchases. Must be a troll. No, you just have poor taste. Too cheap for Fireboard or a Guru. Inkbird is quality because you bought one.

Sad! Many such cases!

I've owned temp monitors and ATCs from almost every brand except for Pellet Pro, and many different grills and smokers of every variety. I'm not a troll. You just don't like my opinions. I'm not criticizing 250 gallon propane fired offsets. I'm talking about what I know and obviously I have more knowledge of the product category than you do. How many monitors and controllers have you owned? Two or three? Inkbird is junk. Not even on par with Maverick. Not remotely comparable to Thermoworks or BBQ Guru.

The best ATC and controller for the money comes from Bbqube, another brand you know nothing about. Keep recommending Inkbird though. They're popular on Amazon because they're cheap.


----------



## DougE (Oct 13, 2022)

Fokker is a snob at best, and a troll at worst. Products that serve most of us well are above him.


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 13, 2022)

You can't even speak on half of these devices and cookers because you don't know anything about them. I actually spent the money and have hands on experience with them. 

You weirdos have to troll my forum profile and comment history to criticize me, yet you can't debate the statements in my comments.


----------



## DougE (Oct 13, 2022)

I own some of the products you are speaking of, and they work as advertised, and have lasted quite some time. You are the weirdo if you want to be juvenile and engage in name calling.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 13, 2022)

JWFokker said:


> You can't even speak on half of these devices and cookers because you don't know anything about them. I actually spent the money and have hands on experience with them.
> 
> You weirdos have to troll my forum profile and comment history to criticize me, yet you can't debate the statements in my comments.


Sticks and stones...grow up!


----------



## mmoennig (Oct 18, 2022)

I reviewed all of them extensively before purchase.  I went with Recteq, mainly based on quality and customer service.  My second choice would have been Camp Chef, at least in the same price range.  I little more expensive would have been Yoder.  I purchased the RT-700 with the internal shelf making it the same surface area as the 1250.  I added the cold smoke box and also purchased a Bullseye for searing.  I'm quite happy with both of them.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm just here for the comments lol


----------



## schlotz (Oct 19, 2022)

Great purchase!  Next is to show what you smoked....


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 24, 2022)

Clowns who only advocate for what they bought, whether it's good or not. I've bought two or more models from almost every manufacturer and I don't misguide people to inferior products because I spent money on a product that doesn't perform competitively. I was testing and reviewing them. You won't find me saying Guru, Fireboard, Weber, GMG, Camp Chef or even RecTeq are junk. Half of them are overpriced, but not poor quality. RecTeq is just a marketing machine but no different than GMG, Camp Chef, etc in terms of actual quality or performance. You want better buy MAK or Cookshack. Inkbird is junk. Simple as. The rebranded Tempmaster ATC they sling is quality though. I'm not saying anything that can't be verified by others.


----------

